# Stair Stripping and Stain Opinions



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

My client had these floors put in and now the stairs are a problem. I’m thinking if I sand off enough to the bare wood, even if some red remains, it’ll be okay. We’re thinking of putting a thin black stain and that’ll be enough to tie into the floor, color wise. The other option is solid black. 
Anyone want to tell me what they think?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I've done tons in Solid Black Advance Paint with good success..
But if your going with a black stain, I don't see an issue with not completly removing all the red, obviously just the clear coat. Quite a bit more work obviously in the sanding department.
When I paint them, I've been using the same tecnique as my cuboards. Wash, scuff sand, Stix or BIN, Advance Pearl.



fauxlynn said:


> My client had these floors put in and now the stairs are a problem. I’m thinking if I sand off enough to the bare wood, even if some red remains, it’ll be okay. We’re thinking of putting a thin black stain and that’ll be enough to tie into the floor, color wise. The other option is solid black.
> Anyone want to tell me what they think?
> 
> View attachment 105319


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow, those look great! I told my client painted would certainly be less costly but still sharp looking.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Exactly.



fauxlynn said:


> Wow, those look great! I told my client painted would certainly be less costly but still sharp looking.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I think a classic gray stain would work well if you are re-staining other wise black would be a good choice. (FYI I like BM Floor & Patio, said to have an epoxy component, It worked well for me, levels nicely and is holding up well.) Personally, with wood floors I like the stairs to match if possible!


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

In some cases black steps look nice. I hope the HO realizes they need to be dusted about four times a day.:biggrin:


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> In some cases black steps look nice. I hope the HO realizes they need to be dusted about four times a day.:biggrin:


AND that's the truth! Nothing shows dust like black.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

@fauxlynn what is the flooring at the top behind the landing?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I did a little test to see how it looks. The landing and hallway is all the same flooring as well as the entire first floor. Off the hall are five bedrooms which will be carpeted. This a long standing client of mine that I’d done two homes for. They suffered some severe water damage from the heating/cooling unit in the attic. 
I’m just trying to act as designer for a valued client. Anyway, here’s the test:










I like it and so did she.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I think that looks good...I don't think you could get much closer, especially with two different species of wood.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, I’m trying to get her to get the floor guys to sand it. Then I’ll do the easy part with the thin stain and clear coat.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Ya that test looks great! I was gunna say- why not just sand (or have floor guys sand hah) & then tone reduce the red as much as possible...

Based on what I can see the existing looks to be a varied finish depending on plank & wear so that should make it fun/easier to tone without worrying about a solid match on all stairs n risers.

Curious to hear & see how it turned out?!


----------

